# need id on this crypt



## Yoni_S (May 17, 2010)

i think its affins but im not sure, ive been looking here and on the net but didnt find 
can anyone id please


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The photo is from the natureye.com website: http://natureye.com/cryptocorynes/affinis-gallery.html There You can find the answer, this and the other pics in the gallery show a C. affinis population in a limestone river in Central Pahang. Crypto affinis is a very variable species with many different forms, without inflorescences hardly distinguishable from other species. 
http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/aff/aff.html


----------

